# Antec H2O 920 - Software-Frage



## Herr-Vorragend (5. September 2011)

Habe eine kurze Frage zur Antec H2O 920.
Ich kann ja 2 Lüfter direkt an der Pumpe anschließen und dann über die Software 3 Programme wählen.

1. Frage:
Sind die Programme variabel ? Sprich werden die Lüfter in abhängigkeit zur Temp geregelt ?

2. Frage:
Kann ich beim Custom-Profil die Lüftersteuerung variabel verändern, wie über ne Temp-Kurve ?

3. Frage:
Schließt Ihr die Lüfter an der Pumpe an, oder ist die Steuerung über das Mainboard besser ?

Besten Dank !


----------



## Uter (5. September 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

